# Update on rescue *vet apt update!*



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello all,

Wanted to give an update on the rescue I took in yesterday evening from FiaSpice (from her friend more precisely) see here here and here for full backstory.

Little girl is settling in well and is doing better than I had anticipated. I didn't handle her much yesterday because I wanted to give her quiet time to adapt to her new surroundings after putting down some clean liners and accessories in her bin. She came out for a bit in the late evening to sniff her new digs and munch on some food, I'm also happy to report no signs of diarrhea so far, all poops were normal.

When I handled her yesterday she wasn't much fuss and so far seems to have quite a sweet disposition. I got her out tonight for a bit longer and snapped some pics of her lump. She huffed often but never raised her quills and wasn't too squirmy considering.

The lump is a bit more mobile than I had first thought but seems to protrude more than what I had seen yesterday. I hope the fact that it's more mobile is a good sign. She doesn't seem to be much affected by the lump from what I've seen and seems normally active.

I have an appointment for her at my vet's Saturday morning, I'm looking forward to seeing what she will say after seeing Little girl. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she has decent chances with a surgery, if the prognosis is fairly good, I'm most likely going to have her fully treated. It's hard not to seeing how cute and sweet she is!

I'm a total sucker for an animal in need 

Without further ado, here are some pics of Little girl and her lump.









I'm currently referring to her as Little Girl as I want to give her a new name with her new chance. I'm just short of ideas right now lol! Actually, I call her "foofer" like I do my two other hedgies (Kiwi and Stella), I just can't help it, they're too cute when they huff and puff the first few seconds when I pick them up, Little Girl is the same. A sweet little foofer!

Name ideas are most welcome, I love the last pic of little girl on this post with her funny face  Poor thing, I'm sure the last thing she wanted was for me to expose her like that, nevermind taking pictures of her in such a compromised position! 

Will keep updating!


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

"Ahava" is a Hebrew name meaning "cherished one." This little girl  is surely cherished by this entire community and by you who moved mountains to give her a second chance.

"Chava" is the Hebrew name meaning "life." Well, is there a name more appropriate?

Anny, you are truly an absolutely amazing person. I cried when I first read the post about this Little Girl's situation. I have no doubt that the lov you give this girl, will fill her and give her the strength to recover!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

I'm so happy to hear she's doing fine despise her situation and that dihareha is gone. I'm so relieved she's with someone that cares about her. I'm a sucker for rescue too, my new guy is from the SPCA. One day If I won the lottery, I'd love to rescue every hedgie in need in the area.

As for name that's great idea to give her a new name for a new chance. LyzziFall had good suggestion... maybe Lucky?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Update on rescue*

Such a beautiful angel!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

What a gorgeous little girl.

Anny you are a wonderful person. It's so nice to see you giving her a chance and its so nice to know she's in great hands and a loving home now. I really hope she makes better progress, and congrats on your new baby 

I think a name like Faith would be great for her, as it symbolizes everything about the situation and about you 

You're a star Anny.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*



Pipkin said:


> What a gorgeous little girl.
> 
> Anny you are a wonderful person. It's so nice to see you giving her a chance and its so nice to know she's in great hands and a loving home now. I really hope she makes better progress, and congrats on your new baby
> 
> ...


Oooh! I love the name Faith! I think it's perfect for her too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Update on rescue*

She is beautiful and obviously a very nice little girl. I hope there is good news at the vet and the tumour can be removed easily. Sending lots of prayers for her.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

I'm so glad that everything is falling into place with her.

Here's to hoping that she will get better.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

well done you and hopefully the universe will reward you greatly for what you have done by the safe removal of the tumour and contined well beingof your lovely little girl  good luck and I lookforward to the updates


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Update on rescue*

Glad to see she's in good hands!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Update on rescue*

What a wonderful idea for a name from Pipkin for this special little girl. I am still astounded by the goodness and selflessness of her new hedgie mommy.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

Thanks for all the support, it is very encouraging 

She has a new name thanks to you! Miss Faith Ahava, I still call her foofers for the most part but Faith is quite fitting and I love that Ahava means cherished one. She is such a sweet girl and I'm already in love with the little bugger 

Her appetite seems quite good, I offered her a bit of my hedgie's new mix yesterday along with the food she was used to and she was all over the new kibbles! Poops are still very normal and activity level is good. I can't wait to see what the vet thinks tomorrow when I bring her in, I'm really hoping she has good chances to be treated with a surgery.

I am now in the process of becoming a hedgehog rescue in Montreal. I can't take more than two rescues at a time but I want to be there to help if there is a hedgie in need.

Will give more updates after the vet appointment tomorrow, wish Faith and me some luck!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

Good luck Miss Faith! *crosses fingers*

And many kudos to her new mommy, I hope you are showered with love and kindness in return for the love you give.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

I love her name. I'm not surprised she loves your mix, I think she was on Nutrience (that's what the containter said I think) which suck. That's awesome you want to be a rescue, if you ever need transport or something, I can alays help you with that.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Update on rescue*

Just got back from the vet with Miss Faith Ahava.

As I had suspected she is in good condition other than the lump, all else looks great and we're going ahead with the surgery to remove her lump Wednesday morning!  She was so good at the vet's office letting her get a good look (no gloves or anything) and letting the vet listen to her heart and lungs too and probing her tummy for other possible lumps. This vet has a hedgie of her own and has treated quite a few, all info she gave was on the mark with everything I've read up so far so I'm also quite pleased about finding a great vet for my hedgies.

It will give her more time that's for sure. The vet can't say what kind of tumour or abcess it is just with a visual look but given her general heath condition and super sweet disposition, I think it's very much worth having this surgery done.

More updates to come when the surgery happens next week. I'm happy to have this little girl in my family and give her the help she needs and a good home. I can't wait till she's healed up and quarantine period is over so she can get a full size cage in my hedgie room 

Fiaspice: Thanks for that offer, much appreciated


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will say a special prayer that this wonderous little girl will be able to stay with her new Mommy for a long time.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm glad that things are looking up for her!

She can finally live the life of luxury and know that she will always be safe.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad it went well at the vet and she has a good heath conditon beside the tumor. Can't wait to hear how the surgery went.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

What a perfect name for a lovely little name. That's great news about the tumour and even better news that other than the tumour she's in good health, I'm just so glad there are people like you out there anny who gave her a 2nd chance and here's proof that she deserved it.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Pipkin said:


> ...I'm just so glad there are people like you out there anny who gave her a 2nd chance and here's proof that she deserved it.


Actually, that's her 3rd chance... so yeah, she's one lucky (travelling!) girl.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Just called the vet's for an update on the surgery and all seems to have gone well and Faith is currently waking up slowly but is still a bit groggy. 

I miss her tons already and she's only been gone since yesterday evening! Can't wait till I go get her and bring her home after work, I hope she won't be in too much pain from the surgery though... 

I'm so happy to have her and hope that this will buy her more time so I can spoil the crap outta her!!!!  Such a sweet girl, she has yet to even raise her quills! With all the new stuff happening to her with changing homes again, going to the vet's for the check up and surgery, I'm so impressed and proud of her! 

Now we'll be making her a nice big C&C cage over the next week so she can have more room and move into the hedgie room with my other two.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Yay,I'm glad the surgery went well, I was wondering about it! Do they tested the lump to see what it was?

I hope little Faith will have a speedy recovery. I'm just so gratefull you where there to help her and spoil her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY, I'm glad the surgery went well. I've been thinking of her all day. I hope she has many years left with you. Did the vet say if it was a mammary tumour? 
Hugs from all of us at TheHedgieDen


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful! Now she can begin her life of luxury that she so deserves and is being made possible by you. Yes, you are truly a remarkable person to have done this for this little girl. But I am sure she will reward you many many times with her sweet personality.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Back home with Faith and I'm so happy 

I tried handling her as little as possible and just put her in her bin when I got her home. Within a couple minutes she was munching on her food so that's good!

I haven't seen her incision scar yet, not sure how big it is yet. I have to go back in a couple weeks to have her stitches taken out.

Got some oral meds to give her over the next 5 days, that will be an interesting experience I'm sure!!! 

I didn't ask to have a pathology done on the tumor that was taken out, just don't have the funds after the vet appt and surgery. The vet said that regardless if it is cancer or not we'd be buying her more time so that's why I went for it. I'm happy with having her cared for and trying to keep her around as long as I can.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Anny said:


> I didn't ask to have a pathology done on the tumor that was taken out, just don't have the funds after the vet appt and surgery. The vet said that regardless if it is cancer or not we'd be buying her more time so that's why I went for it. I'm happy with having her cared for and trying to keep her around as long as I can.


That's ok, I totally get you point (hey she's alive and not suffering!) I was just curious.

I'm sure you won't have too much trouble with meds since she's a doll. Hey, if I managed to get Litchi her med, I don't think it will be any trouble with Faith!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so glad that it all went well!

She has got to be one of the luckiest hedgies to have found a home with you.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Also very glad to hear it all went well. I wish I could be of assistance with rescues but I am limited by space and lease restrictions on my apt. All the Montreal folks.. we should meetup sometime to talk hedgehog.... 
Cheers,
R.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

rtc said:


> All the Montreal folks.. we should meetup sometime to talk hedgehog....


That could be cool, I rarely seen Montrealer on hedgie forum before (On CnQ/CnH, Montrealers/Quebecker came but never stayed...)


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm all in for a meet up


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool. I will talk with the GF and see what we can do. I am available to suggestions as to when and a location. I presume a nice and central location would be good. 
Cheers,
R.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It will have to be late spring for me as until I am done these treatments I won't be able to make any commitments in case I feel like crap that day and I couldn't even bring anyone to meet you all because I can't touch them until I am done.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy, we can always do another one or wait for you, we all know what your going trough and I think we all understand.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is so exciting! A meeting of the hedgie minds. Nancy, of course, is the hedgie mama of all times! When you do meet Nancy, you must take pictures for me. I have to see all of you together with all of those hedgies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Faith is doing quite well! 

We're going back for a follow up at the vet's either tonight or tomorrow but she's healed up nicely and gotten quite a bit spunkier!

Quarantine is almost over with so she'll be moving into the hedgie room this week as well.

Will post new pics of her after the stitches have been taken out, along with a couple beauty shots


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such wonderful news. Thank you for the update.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so so glad to hear that. One day she was considered as good as dead, and look at her now!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad to ear that.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Anny, I can seem to be able to PM you, so here is the adress for the confort wheel I talk to you about
381, boul des Laurentides, laval (450) 662-9644


----------

